# Huybers Utopia 2014 foals



## weerunner (Jan 28, 2014)

Gosh, time flies. It has been awhile since I've posted, but I've been lurking and reading your posts. So sorry for the sadness and loss of Summer's angel foal. Penny has been making you all crazy from what I read. You just never know what a mare has up her sleeve.

Well my first mare up is Dream. Bless her soul, here is a link to the posting I put up of her when she first arrived at my place. http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=133765&hl=dream

She had a bit of a hard time for 2 months of this pregnancy. She was having muscle spasms, sometimes so severe she would fall over. The vet had no idea what this was and had no idea what to test for. I analysed the episodes and figured out that they were always between 2 and 5 pm without exception. Someone on the forum suggested to me that she might have low blood sugar and I ran with it. So now she has a winter coat and a rain coat and she wears them religiously if there is any chance of cold, rain or snow. LOL, which means any time she is outside. (We live in Nova Scotia, Canada). I now give her a supplemental hay feeding at 12pm, then a extra grain ration at 3 when I get home from work and bring her in for the night. Also am giving Flax seed as a supplement. So far all these things are keeping her spasm free. The spasms last about 15 minutes and when they are over she goes back to eating like nothing ever happened. Baby is fine and continues to bounce around in there obliviously.

So, needless to say I am a little nervous about this one. For foaling history I know only that she had a colt and a filly before, both tall and lovely. She woudl be at day 325 on March 9th.

Dream also has another life, she is a therapy horse. SHe visits special needs young adults and just lets them love on her. She's a special little mare.

Here is a pic of my sweet little girl.




If anyone sees Dream in a episode, please text me or call 1-902-220-1999. I'm Amanda

Ok so next up would be Ladybug, two weeks after Dream,




Then comes Buffy, an appaloosa




Then Fly, my homegrown baby,




And lastly, Nellie.




And finally the Daddy of them all, Huybers Utopia Taylor Made. Another home grown baby.




Opps, forgot the link to my camera

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/huybersutopiaminiatures.html

Dream will be in from 3pm to 8am every night and in during the day if it is yucky outside. She's our Princess.


----------



## atotton (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't wait for another year of watching your girls.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow an exciting line up ...we're all getting close to our almost sleepless nights


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Amanda, good to see you and the girls back again! Looking forward to seeing what they produce for you this year.


----------



##  (Jan 29, 2014)

Looking forward to watching your precious ladies again. It looks like it will be quite fun and we're very glad you're back!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 29, 2014)

You know I will be there


----------



## weerunner (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, after tonight Holly you'll have lots of extra time in the evenings



Go KAte.


----------



## Mousie96 (Feb 4, 2014)

You have some beautiful girls! I am guessing you are talking about my Penny ;-) I can wait to see these babies!!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey all, Dream is at day 312 today, very slightly puffier udder than normal, no resistance in her tail, and her belly is dropped but not in a distinct v yet.

Ladybug has begun her udder, she is at day 295. She usually foals around 320 days or so.

The other three are hanging tight. All look like babies are gravitating downwards, but not udders to speak of.


----------



##  (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking forward to their continued progression! Can't wait to see those little ones!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 4, 2014)

Dream is at day 314 today, no udder except for a slight puffiness. Mind you it is -26 degree Celcius out there so cannot blame her one bit. For the AMericans out there 0 degrees is when water freezes. BRRRRR. Ridiculous, time for spring to show up real soon.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as you weerunner. day 304 almost no udder other than a little puffiness that wasn't there a month ago. I'm not even getting a lot of movement. They are keeping them tucked up inside well. Temps are finally supposed to turn around for us at the end of the week with a closer to normal temps starting to come in. Tradition holds that the second week of March is maple syrup time and it's not even close to the right temps for that yet. Maybe closer to the end of the month.

When the vet was out yesterday she said that the foal triggers the changes and the mare picks the day. Maybe the foals aren't willing to brave the cold just yet so haven't triggered the hormonal changes. lol


----------



## weerunner (Mar 4, 2014)

The first picture is her udder a few weeks ago. And the second one is today, day 314. I guess it is slightly longer and will fill eventually, I'm praying.


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

Even a slight change shows they are getting ready! VERY exciting here as well. This is going to be a busy next couple of months! YEAH!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking good Amanda - the slight improvement shows that things are moving in the right direction, plus it would be good if she waits for those temps to rise a little!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 7, 2014)

Well day 317 and still not real udder, very slight bit more puffiness, not even something you canreally see in pictures, but I can feel it. But today her vulva is loose for the very first time and she's got the jello butt thing going on and baby has dropped down. I'm afraid she is gonna go with little or no udder. Have a warm week coming up so I'm hoping that will inspire the udder, if she doens't foal before then that is. Very nervous about this girl.


----------



## JAX (Mar 7, 2014)

well my fingers are crossed for big boobies for your girl real soon! Or at least in time to feed a healthy lil foal


----------



##  (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd give the vet a "heads up" that you're seeing progression towards foaling, but momma isn't setting a nice udder for you. But remember, the birth process itself may bring in that udder all at once! Don't be surprised if it does. Many a mare has foaled with little or no udder, and just having baby looking to nurse has brought it in completely in a few hours. So, don't worry, I'm sure all with be fine!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 9, 2014)

Well Ladybug is looking real good, she is never a concern when it comes to uddering. Dream still has no udder.



I'll be contacting my vet this week just to let him know we may have an issue with her.

Here are their pics.

Dream, DAy 319










And Ladybug at day 300 who read the book,


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

Lady Bug is looking great! That baby is already forward of center. Now if it will just line up, you'll be in business! A few good rolls should do it!


Dream looks like she'll have a little wait to move baby forward and get lined up. Hopefully she'll grow that udder quickly! (LOVE those SPOTS!)


----------



## weerunner (Mar 9, 2014)

Almost 1pm here and her udder is a little fuller on one side and the nipples look fuller. So maybe she is starting. Or maybe I'm doing some wishful thinking. Will take evening pics to see if there is any real difference.


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

As close as she is, it's very possible she finally got herself together, and decided to get ready~! LOL


----------



## weerunner (Mar 9, 2014)

nah, I think it was wishful thinking, Here is her huge udder tonight. Sigh. I dont know what she is thinking, it's been a gorgeous weekend, you'd think she'd kick it into gear. Although maybe she is just putting on the spots Diane! I'd love to see a blanket on this one, and not one I put on myself after it is born


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 9, 2014)

Anxiously waiting to see this baby


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, sometimes it takes a little "extra" time to put on those SPOTS~!! But we can wait, if that's what she's doing!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I called the vet to give her a heads up that trouble may be on it's way, she was unexcited. She feels Dream will bag up before she foals but if not they have domperidone at the clinic that we can use to bring her milk in. Hopefully that wont be necessary. But we are ready in case we need to. Nothing more today, just a pathetic little udder. meanwhile LB's udder keeps getitng bigger, might have to put her on cam soon. But she usually gets sticky milk before she foals, so I'll likely just watch her real close.


----------



##  (Mar 10, 2014)

We all feel that she will fill just before or at foaling, but I always believe it is better to give a 'heads-up' than not to do it, and find your vet is out of something. Good going!


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2014)

hey Amanda, looks like you should be getting some very ogrgeous babies real soon! very excitiing for you!
I'm surprised you don't have LB on camera lol, she looks fit to bursting!
come on Dream, have your baby!and grow an udder!

fingers crossed all goes well for you


----------



## weerunner (Mar 11, 2014)

LB will get a huge udder and will get sticky milk before she foals, so I feel pretty safe there Cassie. Dream on the other hand is making me so nervous, she was laying down today while I was at work and she looked for all the world like she was having contractions. I was having a nervous breakdown. Then she got up and started eating. I'll be glad when this one is over, I hate not having the udder/milk to indicate when she might go.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 13, 2014)

This morning I went into the stall and she looked like she had had the baby, so it is dropped into position, but still no udder



. she'll be staying in all day today as I am off to work until 3pm my time.

Still storming here.


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2014)

Good thinking. From the side shot, it looks like baby still has to move a bit forward of center, but better safe than sorry!


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2014)

So, hoping all is well, and baby is still 'riding' !!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Diane and everyone, yes baby is still getting a free ride inside momma. Still no signs of udder to speak of!! I've put her out for the day and she'll go back in at 3 pm when I get home from work. Ladybug is going on cam the weekend as well because her udder is huge! and she's at day 307 today (I've had her foal at day 311 before). Full moon on Sunday, I pray that gets something moving even if it's just a bit of uddering I'll take it. It totally would not surprise me if Ladybug goes before Dream at this rate.

Here is Dream's pathetic udder last night:




And Ladybugs udder last night:


----------



##  (Mar 14, 2014)

Going to have to go back and look, but I'm thinking there might be a change in Dream's udder? Headed back to look at the pictures!

And yes, Ladybug looks like she's getting quite ready in the udder department. A little filling of her nipples and she should be good to go!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2014)

Not long to wait for Ladybug I'm thinking! Good luck!!

As for Dream, I agree it does look as though there is a small development - lets hope it continues quickly.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, maybe i'm just too close to the situation but I'm seeing no real progress in Dream, but Ladybug is looking good. Here are today's pics, Saturday March 15th

Dream, DAy 325







And Ladybug Day 308


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2014)

/monthly_03_2014/post-8375-0-02352300-1394367097_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2014/post-8375-0-01268000-1394890605_thumb.jpg March 9th vs March 15th.

I see some separation and more definition of the udder's two sides. I'm hopeful that this is showing there are changes going on, and that she will do some filling.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 15, 2014)

Well Dream's baby was bopping around like a mad man this afternoon, which did not make Dream very happy, so maybe he was positioning for the big event. I'll check on her around 11pm, then go to bed if things do not look any more promising.


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2014)

Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

I would be sitting with Ladybug right now - Dream as obviously decided to let Ladybug show us her baby first!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunday morning update. Maybe, maybe a bit of progress in Dream's udder, and Ladybug is continuing to make her usual OMG sized udder, her milk is not testing ready yet though. I think they are scheming to foal together!

Dream, day 326




Ladybug day 308




I think we still have a week or so for both. But both are on cam now just in case.

Just so you can see why I say LB still has at least a week to go, here is her udder last year on the day she foaled, she believes in supplying her babies with a ton of milk!


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, she does seem to have an OMG udder just to keep us guessing!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

WOW!! The perfect picture of an udder on a mare about to foal!! Still some reach those preportions slowly, some very fast, and some foal without getting anywhere close - they just like to keep us guessiing! LOL!!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 18, 2014)

Well Dream is at day 328 today, still no significant udder. She's just gonna drop and deliver a foal sometime with no warning. Scares the heck out of me.

Ladybug (day 310) on the other hand has a huge udder with nipples beginning to fill and her milk has started changing. I still think she'll go another week, but you never know.

The other three are holding off, thank goodness.

And so I continue to wait on pins and needles, praying for an udder to appear soon.


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2014)

We're all waiting to hear, and praying for an udder, too!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow Amanda! Ladybug IS huge... Cant wait to see your foals!!


----------



## JAX (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow!!! Check out those boobies!!!


----------



## atotton (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking really close.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Good luck Amanda and safe foaling for whoever goes first - or for both if they have decided on a double act!!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, same old same old. Dream day 329, no udder, milk slightly sticky. Ladybug day 312, milk medium sticky, but not testing in the ready to go range yet. I'm hoping Ladybug will go first so I'll have colostrum for Dream if it is needed. That's my plan anyways, who knows what they are planning. Girls are out for the day in the sunshine.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 19, 2014)

Afternoon update. Dream is getting closer now. Her tail head is sunken, her vulva is loose, poos are soft, and her milk is testing the ready range for pH and not ready in the calcium department. Her udder is marginally bigger than this morning. I dont think she is gonna udder up much. I'm putting her on a much closer watching schedule from now on. I think she's working on something.

Ladybugs milk is testing not ready in both ranges so far, but everything else seems good to go with her.

I'll update again tonight if anything changes radically. I do night checks at 11pm my time.


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2014)

Keep us posted. Sounds like Dream will have to make that udder during birthing -- but all should be fine. With baby trying to nurse once born, I'll bet she'll turn into a cow within a day! LOL

Looking forward to your next update!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 19, 2014)

11pm check. Dream's udder is showing what I am optomistically calling the beginning of some progress, her milk is testing ready in the pH range but not in hardness yet. Tonight I saw her pawing which she never does, and a few lip curls. Things seem to be moving in the right direction. Maybe this weekend?


----------



## JAX (Mar 20, 2014)

I wouldn't be too surprised if you post of a new foal within the next two days if her ph is testing ready!! Watch her close and good luck!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like the time has come to be parking yourself in the barn - good luck and safe foaling/s!


----------



## atotton (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds good. Safe foaling.


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

Can't wait to hear! Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling!!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 20, 2014)

Well we are having a great big rain storm, wind and slashing rain, but Dream eats on like nothing is happening. I think she will never have this baby. DAy 330 and no real udder. I sure wish she'd give me some indication of when she might go. It's hard living on pins and needles like this thinking it could happen at any moment.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2014)

Its good to know my mare isn't the only one to get a wriggle on with the udder


----------



## weerunner (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 331, still no udder. Every morning I wake with optimism that there will be an udder and every morning I'm sadly disappointed. Ladybug's milk is not ready yet. So no babies today. All horses are out for the day. CAm will go back on in the afternoon. Someday Dream will have to foal whether she likes it or not. That baby can't live in there forever.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 21, 2014)

10pm Friday night. Dream's udder is actually bigger than at suppertime, and she's rolling and staring at her belly. Woohoo, I have hope! Oh and her vulva is pouching out, no wrinkels and a nasty purple red inside. It all sounds good.

Ladybugs milk has just started changing, not testing ready yet, but sticky/oily, opaque, yellowish. So we are heading in the right direction.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 21, 2014)

sounds like very soon

safe foaling


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

Exciting!! Sending prayers for a safe smooth foaling!


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

VERY exciting news! Keep us posted, and praying for safe and uneventful foalings!!


----------



## atotton (Mar 22, 2014)

Any update this morning?



Safe foalings


----------



## weerunner (Mar 22, 2014)

Things are pretty much the same this morning as they were last night.

Dream is at day 332, udder is just beginning to look like she might be starting, Can only get a tiny drop of milk so cannot test it, but it is sticky.













Ladybug is at day 315 and her milk is easy to express, beginning to be sticky, slightly opaque and testing just below the ready range, so I think she has a few days to go.




The girls are out for the morning sunshine and exercise. Will bring in Dream after lunch and Ladybug only if she looks like she's making more progress. Ladybug always gets very sticky, thick milk before she foals, so I am not worried that she'll pull a fast one on me and I can see her from the house in her paddock.

I'm praying for a baby this weekend, but I'll take it whenever it comes. There's no rushing these foals.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 22, 2014)

I am watching and anxiously waiting with you Amanda!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Holly, you know the misery that the waiting can give, but we all know how quickly we forget it when baby arrives safe. Lunch time checks show everyone holding at the same place as this morning. They are all snoozing in the spring sunshine, you'd think that would get them moving. Will update at suppertime if there are changes.


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

/monthly_03_2014/post-8375-0-09934300-1394969900_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2014/post-8375-0-57154800-1395496766_thumb.jpg

March 16th Today

Yes, there are some changes going on at last!! Slow but steady -- so she should fill nicely, even if she waits until birthing.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's hoping that they will both foal while the warmer weather lasts! Glad you know what Ladybug normally does, because with that udder she looks really close! Dream is obviously one who fills her udder during foaling!

Good luck!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 23, 2014)

Everything is the same this morning. LB's milk is slowly changing, getting more opaque and more sticky, but still not in the foaling range but her nipples are starting to fill. Dream's udder didin't do too much overnight. I had visions of it being a real udder this morning but alas that was not to be.



So I've thrown them both out in the sunshine and snow. Dream will go back in around 1 pm.

Ladybug day 316




And Dream day 333


----------



## weerunner (Mar 24, 2014)

Not too much changing this morning. I do believe there is small progress with Dream's udder, but it is small. Ladybugs udder is just about foaling size for her but her milk is not testing quite ready yet. Her vulva is very pouched out and red inside. She's not too far from foaling now. Dream is inside today, but LB is out for exercise.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 24, 2014)

And now LB's foal is kicking like mad and it is lower in her belly and up near her tail head. That usually means business with her. I pray not though, as it is -15 outside and windy, she'd be wise to hold on to baby until tomorrow at least. Also Dream has not layed down once today and she usually does at least 2-3 times for a nap. Put a blanket on her as she was shivering like mad at suppertime, will take it off later on if she warms up some.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 24, 2014)

Hoping your girls hold on for warmer temps


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 25, 2014)

Praying those temperatures rise quickly for you and the girls.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

Hoping temperatures rise quickly for you....and the new babies arriving.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 25, 2014)

Update for March 25th. LB's udder is even bigger today, nipples are starting to point away from each other, but the milk is not ready yet. Day 318




Dream's udder is not worth posting a pic of, but I'm pretty certain at this point, she's just gonna foal and to heck with the udder. Day 335




And LB's 2009 baby, Fly has started her udder, at day 300. She'll be like LB and have a huge udder when she foals. This is her second baby.




Buffy and Nellie are waiting for the other girls to get done before they start.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

Ha! All looks good....except for Dream's udder.....silly girl! So much easier when it fills, but it will probably come in like a cow once the time is right!!

Can't wait to see one of them show us a little one!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 26, 2014)

Not sure the point of this update, same old same old here. We have a severe winter storm blowing through presently, but it doesn't seem to have affected the mares at all.

Here is Ladybug day 319




And Dreams' non existant udder day 336




Guess I'll just sit and watch them until the power goes out, which the warning is that it will happen just a matter of when.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 26, 2014)

Can you post a link again to your barn cam Amanda? I dont want to miss it


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2014)

Bonny, her link is in the first post on this thread, on page 1. Sorry, but I can't seem to copy it here.


----------



## atotton (Mar 27, 2014)

How did you make out in the storm? I know it was wicked here in Moncton. Did you lose power?


----------



## weerunner (Mar 27, 2014)

All babies stayed safely in their mommas for the storm, thank goodness. It would have been impossible to get a vet out if Dream had not had any milk when she foaled. But both are still holding, so we continue to count days. We're at day 337 (no udder) and 320 (huge udder, milk not ready yet). But we are getting closer, I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## atotton (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank goodness they weren't ready to make their appearance yesterday. That storm was wild.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok, as of this afternoon, Dream has been up and down, rolling and looking at her belly, her vulva is hanging and puffed out. Still no udder.

Ladybugs' milk is now bright yellow and very sticky, I've had her foal at this stage and I've also had her wait until her milk was white. But if Dream foals, I can almost guarantee that LB will too, she just hates being left behind in foaling.

Looks promising for this weekend.


----------



##  (Mar 28, 2014)

YEAH!! Keep us posted. Praying for safe and uneventful deliveries!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2014)

Good luck Amanda - praying for safe smooth foalings for them both!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 28, 2014)

Good Luck!! Praying for your mare's safe foaling and healthy babies!! I will be watching when I can!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 29, 2014)

This morning LB's udder is massive, rock hard and nipples are filled. Her milk is changed from yellow to opaque white, glue sticky which crystallizes on her nipples. Still not testing in the foaling range but is so close. Day 322 today.




Dream, God love her, still has no udder. but baby is alive so I guess we just pray I catch her foaling cause she is obviously not going to udder up before hand. She's at day 339 today.


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like LB has udder to spare. Maybe Dream just thinks she can't compete with that beautiful udder! But I'm sure she'll produce once baby arrives!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 29, 2014)

sending prayers for safe foalings


----------



## weerunner (Mar 29, 2014)

I had a thought. I'm getting LB's milk no problem, looked on the internet and a colostrum collection site said that it was ok to collect colostrum from a mare that is just about to foal. So that is what I will do if Dream foals with no udder. Bless little Ladybug she is gonna help me out if need be.


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2014)

Good idea to save a little, just in case!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 31, 2014)

Ladybug's milk has change from 7.8 pH, and 250 hardness to 6.8 pH and 500 hardness tonight. She'll likely foal either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2014)

Best of luck to you Amanda and Ladybug


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 31, 2014)

Prayers for safe foaling and a healthy baby!!! I will be watching when I can! Hope to see a sweet little foal come into this world!!!!!


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2014)

Both ladies just grazing their stalls. No little ones yet. Praying for safe and uneventful arrivals!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 1, 2014)

Now she's serious! pH is 6.2 and hardness is 1000. She will go tonight! Meanwhile dream just is in no rush at all.


----------



## atotton (Apr 1, 2014)

Hopefully she isn't messing with you because it is April Fool's.



Safe foaling.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 1, 2014)

Safe foaling!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 1, 2014)

Does anyone know how much colostrum I would need to save from Ladybug to give to Dream's foal just in case.


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2014)

This is very exciting. I don't know the answer to your question, though. Sorry.


----------



## atotton (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't know if you already know this, but the colostrum is good in the fridge for 24 hrs. If there is no foal in 24 hrs then it should be frozen. when needed it can be unfroze in the sink gradually with warm water.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 1, 2014)

All I can find is for big horses and they need 400ml to a litre. I seem to remember that minis need 200 cc. I just cant remember where I read that.


----------



## weerunner (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, I've been told 60 mls for a mini, 200-400 for a biggy. So I've begun collection already and have 15 mls saved so far and once she foals I'll get a bit extra too just to be certain.


----------



## Bonny (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like shes in Labor!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 1, 2014)

I agree!

I just saw a hand so the owner must be there


----------



## Bonny (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats Amanda! Beautiful foal!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh I missed it but I see a sweet little foal in there!!!! Congratulations!!! I guess this foaling time of year taking a break from watching to make dinner is taking a risk of missing it!!! So Ok hubby no dinner through foaling season!!!! Lol


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2014)

What a pretty little face~~~!!!!! LOVE that big star!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2014)

Many congratulations Amanda - what a cute little bubby!! Cant wait for the pics and details.


----------



## atotton (Apr 2, 2014)

Cute, congrats!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats! Waiting on pictures...


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2014)

I see your legs in there with Dream. Just got home, so wondering if you're seeing signs of her going into labor, or just checking her out. Looks like baby is in there sideways! She's as wide as she is tall! Going back to watch now! Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery is she's decided it's time. And you KNOW I'm praying for SPOTS!!!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 2, 2014)

Well as you all know I got a April Fools Colt, his name is Huybers Utopia Ace of Spades (Ace for his barn name). LB went down and had lots of contractions but nothing showed up, I went in and felt what I was pretty sure was the unbroken placenta. So I let her push 3 or 4 times more until I saw the blood red bag and tore it open. Everything was perfectly aligned so baby came out with a bit of help to make sure he didn't run out of oxygen and with him came the placenta. So I had to tie it off and cut it with scissors which was a new thing for me. Placenta intact and healthy so baby was not without oxygen for long. He's a little spitfire, so no ill effects.

Now on to dear sweet Dream. She is at day 344 tonight, no udder at all. Vulva is pouched out and violent red looking. She's been butt rubbing, belly talking and pawing a bit. Other than that I've no idea when she'll foal, but baby is alive. it has to come out eventually, right? I mean no one has ever had a mare die because she never went into labor. At least I pray that is true. Other than be uncomfortable she seems fairly content and always eats all her food. So I wait.


----------



## weerunner (Apr 2, 2014)

Opps and a picture of little Ace.


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2014)

What a handsome boy!! Congratulations on a job well done, and a GREAT SAVE!!!! Fantastic news -- and a little cutie pie to boot!!

We'll just wait on Dream. She'll deliver in her good time -- we just pray it will be soon! LOL We'll have to do what Anna says -- tell her we're not going to watch her anymore since she's not doing anything to watch. (Of course YOU will know we're still watching! But.....shhhhhhhh........)


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh my what a beautiful little guy you now have! Congrats again and thanks for posting a picture for us to see!!!

Now on to watch Dream!! She is laying down now and looks to be comfortable. Praying for a safe delivery and healthy foal!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2014)

What a cute little fella - and a great save with the red bag, well done you!!

Good luck with Dream and prayers for a safe foaling.


----------



## atotton (Apr 3, 2014)

He's a cute little guy.


----------



## weerunner (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. So here we are at day 344 for Dream and I 'think' she feels fuller and maybe you can see it in the pics?

Here is day 339




and today 344




Meanwhile Fly is making a lovely huge udder at day 305 and Buffy is at day 314, so I've got to get Dream out of that foaling stall soon!!


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2014)

COME ON DREAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 4, 2014)

Nothing new to report today. I wonder if anyone has had a mare that never foaled?

Day 345


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, talk to me AFTER DAY 365! Remember, I had a mare who foaled at day 365 like clockwork -- every year without missing once. Even after I sold her, the new buyer was so worried as she hadn't foaled. I had to laugh when I reminded her of the 'day' she could expect the baby without question. She thought I was kidding when I told her when she bought her. So, on day 365 the new little one arrived "right on schedule".


----------



## weerunner (Apr 5, 2014)

Well Diane we are creeping slowly towards a year for poor Dream. I see filling and can definitely feel it, but surely she'll go quickly at this point. LOL, wishful thinking on my part. She'll likely take another two weeks to fill completely.

Here is her udder yesterday




and today.


----------



## weerunner (Apr 5, 2014)

News, was doing evening udder checks and noticed that Fly's udder is starting to have the rubbery, shiny look and is very firm. So expressed some 'milk' and it was fairly sticky, so I took a sample into the house and tested it. pH is at 6.8 and hardness only 100. But it is definitely time to bring her under camera. She'll be under cam tomorrow night. Maybe I'll throw Dream out and put her in her stall LOL.

I think she is at day 309 today.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 5, 2014)

Just took a peek at Dream and she is grazing around her stall, looking very cool, calm and collective!!!!!!! She is soooo wide poor thing, she has got to be uncomfortable!! She must want to have her baby asap!!!!!! Hopefully she will foal soon, I will say a prayer for her to foal safely and soon!!!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 6, 2014)

Woohoo, so I'm sure Dream's udder has started now! I'm so excited to know she will have milk for her baby when it decides to come.

Yesterday




And today, day 347


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2014)

YEAH!!! With that much progress in one day, I'd watch her like a hawk! This could be the ultimate climax to foaling! I can't get the cam to come up, but I'll keep trying.

COME ONE DREAM!!! You're doing great!

Can't wait for your announcementSSSSSS !!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2014)

Goodness, that certainly is quick progress! Good luck!!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 8, 2014)

Udder is looking lovely now, her milk is bright yellow, sticky, and oily. woo hoo. Not too long now, maybe tonight the way she's moving along. Excited to see this little one now that I know he'll/she'll have food to eat. Bring it on Dream, I'm way ready!!!

Day 349. pH is ~7.5, hardness 250 so not ready but not too far off.


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

FABULOUS!!! Come on Dream! Show us those SPOTS!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2014)

Sending prayers for a safe smooth foaling - good luck!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 8, 2014)

Moving along at a rapid rate. pH went from around 7.4 this morning to 6.8 this afternoon. Milk is turning whitish and I can express a ton with each pull. BAby will do just fine for his first meal. So relieved about that. Can't wait for this stubborn little bundle .


----------



## weerunner (Apr 8, 2014)

Udder on day 350, hard to believe 3 days ago she had no real udder at all. Milk is turning whiter, pH is about 6.4 at 430pm today. I'm guessing later on tonight.


----------



## atotton (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow she's really progressing.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes she's ready to go!! Good luck - looking forward to a morning announcement.


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Come on Dream! Stop grazing that stall and get down to work! We're all waiting.......


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok Deam let us see your little baby! She looks so uncomfortable hopefully she will foal soon! I will say a prayer for a safe foaling to happen soon and a healthy little one too!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2014)

Any news??


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2014)

Just checked the cam.....THERE'S A BABY IN THERE!!!! Tell us, I missed it!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes I see a baby too!! I guess we did miss it! Looks like a cute little foal!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## atotton (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats, can't wait for details.


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats! Anxiously waiting details.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 9, 2014)

waiting for details congrats


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations , Cant wait to see some pics


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes waiting on details and pictures since I missed it!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2014)

Many congrats - come on spill the beans, we are all anxious to hear the details and see the pictures.


----------



## weerunner (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry it took me so long to get back, Ive been sleeping up a storm as I have 3 more mares coming up in a week so need to catch up fast. It seems to me that I've had about 40% of my foalings be red bags. I've got to go back and count, but it sure is close to routine here for me now.

Dream went down panting for quite a long time, up and down and panting but no pushing. Then finally she started pushing, I waited but since there was no breaking of the water I knew what was coming. Cut into the placenta when it showed up. Helped to deliver foal as quickly as possible. He spitted and sputted quite a bit but seems just fine. He is MR Laidback, nothing excites this boy. I pick him up routinely and he just lays there, happy as a clam. Love him

Huybers Utopia FireFox


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 10, 2014)

Amanda, Congratulations he is gorgeous


----------



## atotton (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 10, 2014)

congrats on a handsome new addition...so glad all went well


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulations!! He is a handsome little guy!!


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2014)

What a cute little guy!! So glad you were there for her and him! Wonderful. Rest up and keep us posted on the upcoming ones! Sounds like you're about to get even busier.


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2014)

What a cutie.


----------



## weerunner (Apr 12, 2014)

Since Dream is my Therapy horse, there is great excitement from the special needs people who we visit about this new baby. One of them got a chance to come to the barn when Fox (the new baby) was 2 days old. Her name is also Amanda coincidentally and she adores Dream and fell in love immediately with the baby. Here are a few pics. I think the boy has the personality to be a therapy horse too.










These kind of days make it all worthwhile.

Meanwhile Buffy is at day 322 and has a good starter udder but not filled completely, she usually foals around day 330. And Fly has a huge udder at day 317, but her milk is not quite ready, it is testing between 7.2 and 7.8 pH but no hardness yet. So we have a ways to go with those two.

I'm personally glad for some down time, to sleep and clean my house which has been totally neglected these last few weeks.


----------



## Bailey (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2014)

AWESOME photos! So nice to see a healthy little one enjoying some company! Thank you for sharing the special photos!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 15, 2014)

I thought I'd better let you all know I haven't dropped off the face of the earth, but I've been sleeping alot trying to catch up. Buffy is at day 326 and has a decent udder and no milk to test at all. Fly at day 321 had a very large udder, but not firm and nipples not filled and milk is not testing ready yet but has started to turn sticky and yellow. So we have a few days yet. I'm not going to put the cam up tonight as I am certain they will not foal tonight and there are so many other mares on Marewatchers that are close and need the eyes. I'll update when I think they are getting closer.


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2014)

Wonderful Amanda. We trust you, and look forward to seeing more of your little ones arriving.

Sleep well -- while you can!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 16, 2014)

Today Fly seems to be gettting serious about being next up. she's at day 321 and her udder is huge, nipples are filling, milk is yellow, medium sticky, starting to feel oily.




Buffy's at day 326, but her udder is not big enough yet, and no milk to test at all.




Nellie is at day 317 and has started her udder, but she typically only makes an udder the week before, so she is not far from foaling.




Tomorrow, Dream and Ace will move out of the foaling stall to make room for Nellie to be under camera.


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2014)

Keep us posted! VERY exciting!! Hope you got a little sleep the past few days, because it sounds like you're about to get very busy again!


----------



## atotton (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2014)

Good luck Amanda!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 17, 2014)

Progress is being made. I'd say Fly will go possibly tonight, but more likely tomorrow night. Her nipples are filled nicely, udder is a little deflated from being outside all day but those nipples are twice as big as this morning. AND her milk is changing, pH is about 7.5 and hardness is 250. Milk is very oily, thick, yellow, sticky. Will likely put the cam on only her tonight as the other two are not doing anything to indicate an imminent foaling. And on a long weekend too, wouldn't that be wonderful!

And I'm including a few pics of Dream's foal Fox, out on a walk about with the dogs.






DAy 322


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling for you!

And those pictures are just so cute!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 21, 2014)

Well Fly dragged me through the entire long weekend with no sleep. She read the foaling book and she was gonna follow it by gosh. She waxed, dripped milk and had pure lovely white milk by the time she finally decided to foal Sunday at 930pm. Another lovely pinto colt, looks a whole lot like little Fox (Dream's foal). I think I'll call him Emmanuel (Manny for short) in honor of the day he was born.







Buffy will be next up, her udder is nicely filling but no milk to test at all yet, so we've a bit of a break to relax and get a little more sleep.

Nellie is just starting a udder.

Hoping for a filly, but the odds seem stacked against me.

Oh foaling details: Water broke (Yay not a red bag), sack appeared, one foot. Fair bit of pushing, went in and found nose, and further back by his ear I found foot two. Brought it up and delivered him. Fairly routine foaling. Fly's second baby, both have been colts. She loves him, she's always nibbling on one piece or another of him. LOL


----------



## atotton (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats, on another lovely colt.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2014)

Many congrats - such a well marked little boy Amanda. Hoping that the filly fairy visits you soon to sort the other girls out for you.


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2014)

Definitely a HANDSOME boy! We'll be praying for the filly fairy to make a stop at your place with the next "round" !! Thanks for the pictures.....another Easter rabbit! (bunny sounds too feminine -- LOL)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2014)

He is the cutest thing ever


----------



## weerunner (Apr 24, 2014)

Buffy's udder is maxed out but her nipples are still pointing in and not filled, so she has a few days to go I'd say. Nellie is just chilling and waiting for everyone else and then she'll get herself in action.

Here is Buffy's udder, day 334.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

Fabulous! Remember, all that can happen in minutes! Beautiful udder, by the way!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2014)

Oooooooo she cant have much longer to go with that beautiful udder!! Good luck!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 25, 2014)

Buffy's milk is now easier to express, got enough to test and it was pH 7.8 and hardness 250. Consistancy is oily, yellow and sticky. With any other mare in my barn i'd be on medium alert but Buffy has always gone to the white milk stage and even dripped for 24 hours once, so she'll go a ways yet. But she'll be up on cam and I'll be watching her all weekend, just in case.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, you KNOW this year almost no one is following their previous 'histories' -- so I think you're very smart to be watching her. Good thinking!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 25, 2014)

I will be watching her when I can!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 25, 2014)

congrats on 2 handsome little ones

waiting to hear another announcement soon

safe foaling


----------



## weerunner (Apr 27, 2014)

Buffy's milk is now testing at the beginning stages of ready on the Mother Natures test strips. And on the pool strips the pH is 6.8 and the hardness is 500. The milk itself is the consistancy and appearance of Elmers Yellow Glue (all us older people can relate to how that looks and feels). Leaves crstallized milk droplets on her nipples.

Here are the udder and woohoo pics. We are getting close. Anyone wanna predict time of foaling. I'm thinking sometime tomorrow either morning or evening.


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking good and getting very excited for you!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm expecting that baby announcement before very long!


----------

